# Dale Hollow report



## redhawk fisherman

Fished the float and fly saturday and Sunday at Dale Hollow and it was very slow. One 3 lb smallie and three spotted bass on saturday and two 12-13 inch smallies on Sunday.


----------



## smallieguy

Hey at least you're fishing and not looking at ice like we are.
Nice job for sure. What is the water temp? 
The float n fly is awesome but not a cure all. Maybe a tail spinner in 
deeper water on a steep bank?


----------



## RodMan

Dan,

I heard the bobber bite was pretty good on Sunday down near the dam. I'll be down with my crew from 3/13 to 3/20. I'll have a seat open in my boat if you get down for a couple days. We'll be staying at Cedar Hill.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Joe,

I fished mid-lake and had some stained water. I saw that report on Smalljaw also. Thanks for the offer. Let me run it by the "boss". I do have 3/13 off, but I am going twice in April so I could be pushing my luck!


----------



## RodMan

Dan,

Just give me a shout and let me know what you (I mean your BOSS) decides.


----------



## ShakeDown

Hope you guys whack em good!!

Hey Joe...you ever fish Lake Norman in NC? I'm headed there in april chasin stripers...just booked a guide, but was hopin to find someone on the net who could offer some insight.


----------



## Eye Tracker

I'm heading to Dale Hollow on April 5th. Any tips on baits or general locations for the smallies at that time of year would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## elkhtr

Thanks for the report. 

I may be heading down the 1st week of April also.

1st time to Dale Hollow.

Typical patterns for this time of year?


----------



## RodMan

Brandon,

Sorry for taking so long to reply, but I have never fished that lake. I've heard some good things about it - I think Doug Stange from In-fisherman did a big segment on striper fishing in that lake a couple years ago.

We'll miss you guys at the Hollow this year!


----------



## Fletch

AHHHHHH Dale Hollow - I can't wait!

I'm headed there in 19 days along with Freeze - not that I'm counting down the days or anything  The schedule changes every year, sometimes we head down there in the later part of April but I think we hit it just right this year. Who knows, I just enjoy being on the lake. It's time to wind down - know what I mean? I'm wound up and ready to go. When I come down that last hill approaching Cedar Hill I'll be grinin like a possum chewin on honey bees!

Water level is at 648.69 as of midnight. The corps site says the water temp is 45 at the surface and at 10 feet but they've been saying that since the beginning of February.

I had planned on going down on Dec 26th/27th but it didn't work out. I even bought a FnF rod. Oh well, maybe this winter. If I do I'll be pinging you guys for some tips.

Best of luck to all of you guys. Be safe and tight lines!


----------



## Fletch

elkhtr said:


> Thanks for the report.
> 
> I may be heading down the 1st week of April also.
> 
> 1st time to Dale Hollow.
> 
> Typical patterns for this time of year?


Hey elkhtr, Try a large jerkbait on the points from time to time. Especially when the wind is blowing - and HANG ON. If the wind isn't blowing you might downsize your jerkbait. Flukes and similar baits will work also. If the bite gets really slow, use a really small plastic minnow bait on a 1/8oz jighead. 
Grubs are also a good choice from time to time. Colors like smoke or pumpkinseed/chartreuese will produce some fish.
Check out smalljaw.com for some good info.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

I am heading down to fish this Friday solo, and with Rodman on Saturday and Sunday this weekend. I will be their the first weekend in April also. I hope we can all catch a boatload.


----------



## Freeze

Right on Fletch - also don't forget spinnerbaits, 3/16s......


----------



## Fletch

March 13. Water temp 47 
March 14. Water level 649.58
15 days and counting


----------



## maxwebb

Hey Guys, heading down over easter weekend. We are a couple of largemouth fisherman, any segustions on bait and stradigy? I'm guessing fishing the points as we do up here. Is the float and fly any better? thanks, mike


----------



## Fletch

I'm no FnF fisherman but I suspect it is either slow or done. Water temps are reported to be 50. 
As for bait-strategy, read the notes above and you will do fine.
The smallies should be staging just off the nest now.
Remember to put my fish back in there 

One more thing, you guys will have fun with the spotted bass!


----------



## Fletch

Lake level is coming back down and is at 651 as of last night/midnight.
The forecast is rain for the next 4 days and temps mostly in the 60's and 70's.
It's on!


----------



## smallieguy

50 degrees, I would leave those F-N-f's at home. The crankbait bite should be on something awful. 1/4 and 1/2 oz. hotlips are hard to beat on the hollow.
If they wont hit those remember the deep N normans. Good luck to all.


----------



## Fletch

Thanks Smallieguy.
I'm headed down tomorrow morning.

Water level was at 651.59 on 3/27/09 and I believe they received more rain since then.
Good luck to everyone. Take a picture and put em back for another day.
Fletch


----------



## fishingredhawk

Just got back...fishing was TOUGH.

Water level change really has them screwed up. No fish to be found in the backs of creeks.

Marshall will post pics later, but we fished 4 full days, and had awful weather...cold, rain and little to no wind. We ended up with 10 fish over the 4 days, 8 smallies, 1 spot and 1 LM. All fish were caught on jerkbaits and crankbaits. Marshall caught the biggest fish of the trip, a 4-10 smallie on a Norman crankbait.


----------



## Marshall

Here are some pics of fish caught on our trip.


----------



## ShakeDown

Great pics guys...weather and all, im still jealous 

I've been keepin the quarry warm for you two...been out with Paul twice, make sure to ask him about it


----------



## Lundfish-r-men

Great pics guys! Remember there's no such thing as a bad fishing trip to Dale Hollow. I'll be taking the family down for 8 days at the end of May. We've been hitting the lake the same time for the last 4 years. Great fishing and the waters warm enough for the the kids to ski and swim. We usually get into some great bass fishing that time of year in the evenings! Jitterbugs, shallow running Rapalas and hula poppers for smallies and largemouths. And over the last few years I have found that Dale hollow offers some AWESOME walleye fishing too. We target the edges of weed flats near deep water drop offs. I've been using bottom bouncers with Colorado spinners and worms to nail some real hogs! I fthe bass fishing gets tough I can always find walleye that are biting this way.


----------



## CARP 104

Hey those aren't bad at all. Great pics!


----------



## baby bass

great job guys i know it was tough fishing. i knew you guys would come through with some great fish.


----------



## fished-out

Was down there 3/26 with my daughter. 15 sm landed, biggest went 5-13 with one other over 5, smallest just over 3. Missed or lost another 11 (at least 5 lost on cut line on the shale edges). Great day. The slot limit was the best thing to ever happen to the SM on that lake.


----------



## napsax

Heading down to DH this Thursday, the 9th! Hope to dohalf as well as you & your daughter. Very nice job.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Fishing was tough this weekend! Only six smallies and one walleye(also known as dinner). No pattern at all, fish were caught on tubes, crankbaits, and the walleye was on a jerkbait. I am going back Easter week.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/42497

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/42498


----------



## RodMan

Nice fish Dan. Great bonus walleye. Seems like the fishing picked up the week after we were there. 

Marshall - I see a couple of those fish came from the Flats Between Irons Creek and First Island. I love that part of the lake.


----------



## Eye Tracker

Returned from Dale on 4/8. Weather was a killer! Highs in the low 40's with wind and rain. Did manage a 19.5 and a 20.5 incher. Stayed at Cedar Hill and fished the 12-20' flats in the nearby creeks. Best luck was on live shiners.


----------



## Lundfish-r-men

Looks like a some nice fish and a good time. I'm counting the days, 46 more to go....and I'll be on the lake. Dale Hollow is a real sleeper when it comes to Walleye, there are alot of them and big ones too. No one fishes for them though. Everyone concentrates on the smallies which it's awesome when you can find them and figure out what their hungry for.


----------



## napsax

Got back from DH on Sat. Only one 15" largemouth near Star Point. Weather messed us up. We were banging the banks; but, I think we should have fished the twenty foot waters away from the banks. Got mine on a #5 ShadRap Crawl color. Hope to be back two more times this year. I'm committed to learning bass in that lake.


----------



## Lundfish-r-men

Napsax, Theres a great fishing spot right as you come out of the cove at Star point to your left as you reach the end of the cove.. Theres a large flat that goes from 3-4' of water depending on pool then drops to deep deep water quick. It's a great time for early summer bass and walleye along the break. There's usually some current there and bait fish+ large fish.


----------



## maxwebb

was down this weekend 10,11,&12th. fished out of the Dale Hollow Marina area in the coves acrost the bay. Nothing in three days. Rain all day friday and friday night. Saturday was overcast, but no rain. Threw everything in that tackle bag up in the bays, nary a bite. Motored over to Michle creek and put in, nothing all day Sunday. Is there any fish in that lake?


----------



## Lundfish-r-men

There deifnately is fish in that lake and big ones at that. I have concentrated all my efforts to probably a 3 mile section of the lake just south of star point towards sunset. I will say it takes alot of work to establish a pattern, but when you do look out. The other thing is, I love southern people, however they are the tightest lipped people I've met when it comes to helping out of staters with finding fish and telling what's been working. It's an ancient chinese secret when it comes to their fishing hot spots. I have found when the bass bite is tough concentrate on other species like big crappie and hawg sized walleyes. Also there is some great trout fishing in that lake in those deep sections close to the original river bed. We've picked up some nice ones trolling.


----------



## Jishryal

Hello Lundfish,
I was invited to stay in a houseboat for the June 6th weekend. I will take some gear just in case I get the opportunity to fish. Don't know what the fishing is like around that time of year. Should I bring gear for Bass or panfish? 

Jim


----------



## Lundfish-r-men

Jim, Thats the same week I'll be there. We are taking a 72'fter out of Wisdom dock. I'll be anchoring in the area close to star point marina and lillydale rec area. I would take a little bit of everything. Concentrate your efforts on bass early mornings and late evenings. I f the bass aren't active the walleye will be early mornings and evnings on the weed beds close to deep water. usually during the day i can find some active crappie and gills close to weed beds and submerged willow trees. My day usually begins at sunrise casting for bass and slow drifting/trolling spinners and bottom bouncers with crawlers for walleyes. We usually spend the heat of the day tubing, skiing and kneeboarding. Then once evening arrives I'm fishing again till 10 or 11 at night. All my bigger bass have come at dusk or after dark fishing structure and rocky points near deep water at night. Hope this helps. I'll be driving a 19' Green lund fishrmen.


----------



## Jishryal

Thanks for the info, my brother rented a large houseboat from Holly marina (I think that is the name of the marina), and it started out with 4 people going and now it will just be the two of us. Don't do water sports (too old and feeble at 50)  
I will bring enough gear for all the fishing that may be possible. It might be a little difficult to fish out of a houseboat (not sure). But should be very relaxing get away.

Thanks again
Jim


----------



## Lundfish-r-men

Jim,
Holly creek houseboats are very nice. I've checked all the different ones out when we've been down there before. If you guys don't have a boat other than the houseboat, ask about a small fishing boat to rent. In fact most of the houseboats come with at least one 14 aluminum fishing boat and a 9.9 or 15hp motor. If Holly creek doesn't include one, rent one...trust me it'll be worth it. It'll be way cheaper and easier than running that big houseboat all over the lake. Just for some insight on the houseboat. If you guys have a choice when finding aplace to beach it try the east side of a point or the west side of a cove. It will keep you out of the wind and makes it alot easier to handle.


----------



## medicsnoke

I will be at Holly Creek/Eagle Cove the week-end of June 6-8 as well. I cant remember witch dock we go out of. Me and a bunch of drunk friends have been doing a house boat with them for the last few years. Nice boats and Its a great time. I will be taking my 16 ft bass boat this year. Last year I went a day earlier and payed a local guide name Troy Gentry to take me small mouth fishing. We left out of the south end and fished from 4pm-11pm. Troy landed about a 3 lb small mouth, all i landed were a couple large mouths. He said the best bite is at night that time of year. He had me pitching a black Pig and Jig all evening. He also recomended using trying flukes and rattletraps. Being a single guy in the past few years I didnt fish much, just got really drunk. This year I have a GF and plan of doing more fishing, less girl chasing and drinking. I will have my boat and could probably use a fishing partner for the early mornings. That lakes really big though and im not sure if we would be close together, but they have radios on them and Im sure we could work something out.

ohh also, with Holly Creek/Eagle Cove, you MUST have a second boat or means of getting back to the dock, so if you dont take a boat, you MUST rent a v-bottom jon boat with 9.9 for the length of your trip.


----------



## Lundfish-r-men

Good luck to you guys on your fishin trip to the Hollow. I'm counting the days....it's always an awesome vacation being on that lake, fish biting or not.
If you see a 19' Green Lund -Fishermen- stop and say hey. I usually have my radio on 68. We usually stay somewhere in the star point to Sunset marina area of the lake.


----------



## Jishryal

I think my bro is planning on renting a small boat for fishing, thanks for the offer medicsnoke, maybe we could meet down there and compare live wells  Also Lundfish I noticed that you live in Creston. My in-laws live in Creston off of Crestview drive. We were just out there for Easter dinner. My father in law usually meets me (half way for each of us) at Spencer lake to shore fish during the spring. He is a hoot to fish with, because whenever he hooks a decent size fish he tries to make me reel it in for him because he is afraid he will lose it, but I just get my camera out and tell him he is on his own. Most of the time he gets them in. I looked at the website for these houseboats and they don't look like something you would take into a cove so I can see the need for another smaller boat. Hopefully the people we rent the house boat from will explain how to get around in it and how and where to dock it for the night.
Thanks for all the info, I hate going to a new lake especially a large one and not knowing the where and how to catch fish.

Appreciate your help,
Jim


----------



## Lundfish-r-men

JIm, 
Small world......I'm sure I know your in-laws, what's their last name? 

A couple of must haves on your trip. 
#1 Buy a map of the lake at the marina or order one online......you'll use it alot.
#2 If you have a hand held gps, take it. or find someone's you can borrow for the trip. It'll help you get back to your boat if you get lost. It's a big lake and trust me all the coves start to look the same after you've been there awhile.
#3 As long as you stay away from shore when moving the houseboat you should be in the clear on hitting anything. Most obstructions and shallow areas are marked with bouys.
#4 When finding a place to park/beach your houseboat look for a cove sheltered from the wind. When the wind starts blowing those big boats are like one big sail....hard to handle.

other than that have fun....it's one beautiful lake. Crystal clear water and lot's of good fishing.


----------



## Jishryal

The last name is Scaggs, Charlie and Anna, you may know them from the Canaan freewill baptist church on Rte 3. It seems like a nice small town and everyone seems to know everyone there. I have the map and your right about possibly getting lost, it looks huge. Hope I get to see you there to say hello. Good luck fishing there and please save me one or two fish will ya!

Jim


----------



## Lundfish-r-men

Jim....I Know where your inlaws live, but have never met them. Life in a small town, everyone knows everyone. Good luck fishing and I hope you enjoy the lake. If mother nature cooperates that time of the year can be really nice. There's big fish in that lake...just got to find them and figure out what their hungry for, that's all. Give me a shout on Ch. 68. The -Lundfish-r-men-


----------



## napsax

Thanks Travis


----------



## Paul W

Gorgeous Smallies. I would love to hit Dale Hollow up someday...

Paul W


----------

